# Audio Crackling



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

A few weeks ago I was noticing some crackling from the speakers while listening to podcasts (I don't notice it when playing music, likely because it's turned up too far!) and for a while either assumed it was the podcast audio itself, a bad bluetooth connection, or possibly even just blown speakers (again... loud music...)

Then yesterday I turned EAP on with a double tap of the stalk. No sound, but it turned on. My podcast also turned off. I turned the volume all the way down and turned EAP off. No sound. Turned EAP back on... no sound. Then a couple seconds later I tried it again and the sound was back, including the podcast audio (once I turned the volume back up). AFAIK regardless of the music volume I should still be hearing chimes from car functions like enabling EAP, right? 

Anyone experienced this, or similar?


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

I’ve heard the crackling from the front center speaker. I was worried I’d blown it at first but it only happens to me with certain songs and only when streaming radio. If I play the same song on my phone over Bluetooth it’s clear as a bell even when cranked full volume. I’ve come to the conclusion that the streaming service just has crappy encodes on certain songs (and perhaps when network conditions are poor it downgrades) and it’s nothing to do with the speakers (thankfully).


----------



## IPv6Freely (Aug 8, 2017)

ravisorg said:


> I've heard the crackling from the front center speaker. I was worried I'd blown it at first but it only happens to me with certain songs and only when streaming radio. If I play the same song on my phone over Bluetooth it's clear as a bell even when cranked full volume. I've come to the conclusion that the streaming service just has crappy encodes on certain songs (and perhaps when network conditions are poor it downgrades) and it's nothing to do with the speakers (thankfully).


Thanks, but unfortunately thats not the same issue I'm experiencing as I don't use any of the onboard streaming services.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

IPv6Freely said:


> Thanks, but unfortunately thats not the same issue I'm experiencing as I don't use any of the on board streaming services.


Sounds like a software glitch, try a hard reset and see if it cleans things up for you. If you had a blown speaker, you would know it. Also no sound when engaging Autopilot sounds very software related.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

I believe it's a software issue. Happened to me a few times with past versions and was ways fixed with a restart.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I had the "audio crackling" issue on my recent roadtrip. It was soon followed by all of my "idiot lights" flashing on while the autopilot display flashed off for a couple seconds before things came back. Then it did it again. I finally rebooted the car and things were back to normal.

It seems that "crackling audio" is the "canary in the coal mine" for a runaway process eating up CPU cycles. The next time I hear it, I'm just going to preemptively reboot.


----------



## Joaquin (Jan 15, 2018)

I had this same issue today. When it happens, music stops, and even the turn lights indicators sounds stops. Happened several times, and always coming back by itself after 4-5 seconds.

Tried a "soft reset" (no pedal press) but dit not help much... I will try another reset tomorrow if the problem persist.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Not had the crackling audio recently but pausing the song and restarting it usually fixed that. I've had the no audio glitch before but found it was usually when I was getting in the car at the start of the day.


----------



## 101010 (Nov 28, 2018)

This afternoon I heard a crackling / popping sound every fraction of a second whenever the car made any sounds through the speakers; Slacker, radio, even the warning beeping sounds when approaching an obstacle. I tried holding both buttons on the steering wheel to reboot, but even after doing that it didn't help.


----------



## BlueMeanie (Aug 20, 2018)

This started for me this morning . . . I'm on a 'beta' software version. Everything that is 'new' is working great, but there are lots of these types of issues happening for me.


----------



## spkane (Jun 7, 2019)

I recently experienced something like this for the first time. In my case it was while trying out the Atari games. There were very loud static pops while playing any of the games. I have not noticed this any other time.


----------

